# Play fighting?



## Lotty1112 (Jul 24, 2013)

My little girl Holiday has just gone through her last quilling, and this isn't a behavior exhibited before. She's become more outgoing and brave since, but has also started play fighting. When she's in her fleece bag she starts bitting and pulling at the lining, and loves when I wiggle my fingers at her through the material. She bites at them and charges them. The moment it's just my hand without material over it she goes back to her friendly, cuddly self. 

Is this normal behaviour? She's not being actually aggressive it seems. She whistles at me afterwards and doesn't huff at all even during the "attacking". 

Do they usually do this?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

You may not want to encourage her to play with your fingers like that otherwise it will teach her that hands are ok to bite and be aggressive. The liner biting and pulling is normal. You could try putting a pile a fleece strips in her cage so she has something to burrow and play in. Does she have any other toys, like toy cars, rubber ducks, ping pong balls, etc?


----------

